# Need contributors for the Cüber Dictionary!



## molarmanful (Aug 22, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/16XOllFjmIxj2SYV_31vvSSAEJzWD9BIhpmQqyRHU0ak/edit?usp=sharing

Yeah. It's a dictionary I haven't been working on much until very recently. I need help, directions are in the dictionary itself. Contributors will be adding entries, editing, maintaining the dictionary itself, etc.

Please contribute!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey I think that's a neat idea and I would like to have something like this on our forums. Perhaps we could discuss and brainstorm new words in this thread too.


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 22, 2015)

i love this amazing idea was just thinking of this yesterday so what does OP mean like in Chris Olsen's signature


----------



## NeilH (Aug 22, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> i love this amazing idea was just thinking of this yesterday so what does OP mean like in Chris Olsen's signature



overpowered
Chris Olson*

someone write one about sub-Mitch


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 22, 2015)

This is such a great idea!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 22, 2015)

Macky's glossary from ten years ago.
Also, there's a lot on the wiki by now. ;-)

But I have to say, this looks very pretty.


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Macky's glossary from ten years ago.
> Also, there's a lot on the wiki by now. ;-)
> 
> But I have to say, this looks very pretty.


I'll add Macky's entries to the dictionary. I guess you could use the wiki but still...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 22, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> I'll add Macky's entries to the dictionary. I guess you could use the wiki but still...



I would personally try to improve the wiki and find a way to base a pretty version off of that. ;-)


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> I would personally try to improve the wiki and find a way to base a pretty version off of that. ;-)


Sure! Thanks for the suggestion!

Still need contributors... Anyone wanna help out?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 22, 2015)

It's seems quite hard. How do you even define a pop? It sounds easy but the wording is tricky...


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess I can help out. Do you need to have a Google Docs account?


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 22, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> It's seems quite hard. How do you even define a pop? It sounds easy but the wording is tricky...



when one or more cubies slips out of position during a solve frequently because of turn being too far outside of the standard range of motion that will allow corner cutting. It is so named for the noise that it makes when it occurs or how the cubie "pops" out of its position


----------



## Roman (Aug 22, 2015)

Great idea! Unfortunately, I have not much time to deal with formatting so I would left my suggestions there.



> n-Look: the amount of steps n it takes to solve a certain part of the cube.


Not sure if it is correct. For example, one-look solve means executing all steps without pauses, it could be more than one step.



> Color scheme: A set of stickers applied to a cube in a specific order based on what color is opposite of or adjacent to another color.


Color scheme is not a set of stickers in the first place, I think.



> Speedcuber: A person who solves puzzles as quickly as possible.


mmm... what? 



> Valk, Mats: Dutch speedcuber, world record holder for 3x3x3 single,


former

___
Consider adding terms from BLD such as threecycle, loci method etc.

Good luck with releasing the dictionary!


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2015)

Why aren't entries in alphabetical order?
I've requested editing access.



> Anti-Sune: The mirror of Sune.


Alternatively: The *mirror* or *inverse* of *Sune*.



> BLD: A WCA event. Stands for BLindfoldeD. The participant has some time to memorize and then some time to solve blindfolded.


Alternatively: Blindfolded, esp. 3x3 Blindfolded. A category of *WCA* events where the competitor starts the timer, memorises the puzzle(s), applies the blindfold, and solves the puzzle(s) before stopping the timer.



> CFOP: A 4-step method that is the most common advanced method. The name comes from the steps: Cross, F2L, OLL, and PLL.


Alternatively: The most common advanced method for 3x3. An initialism formed from its steps: *Cross*, *F2L* (or *Four Slots*), *OLL*, *PLL*.


Some serious considerations need to be made in order to make this dictionary a viable place. I think I can help.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2015)

Some entries in the dictionary that need fixing:

*Anti-Sune:* The mirror of *Sune.*
Some people don't really like the lefty sune. Also, "mirror" isn't an undefined term in cubing.
*Anti-Sune:* The *mirror* or *inverse* of *Sune*.

*Beginner LBL:* Yada yada yada or 2) *OCLL*, corner *PLL*, and *EPLL*. It is the most common beginner method used, and each last layer variation uses different *algorithms*, although variation 2 is more like *CFOP*. Can be used to solve 2x2x2. Can be used with big cube reduction.
Okay, I won't even mention all of the entries that need to be made such as "big cube". What is bugging me about this one is that right before it says "corner PLL" it says "CPLL". We shouldn't have these inconsistencies.

BTW don't normal dictionaries have parts of speech by the thingies?

Ok just give me editing abilities already lol

Edit: 3/4 of the entries under Z are wrong in some way.
Zemdegs, Felix:
*facepalm* I think he is tired of the noobs calling him that. Now someone puts it in an official looking dictionary. I think he deserves a break.

ZBLS: An F2LL method in which the last R U R’ case F2L pair/slot and the last layer edges are oriented, resulting in one of 7 cross OLL cases. Also known as edge control. Stands for Zborowski-Bruchem Last Slot. Not to be confused with VHLS. (meh not really caring about bolding the things)
Last time I checked ZBLS wasn't a subset of VHLS. It's supposed to be the other way around. ZBLS is for all of the F2L cases, not just R U R'. Seems like it's copied from the SV one and slightly modified.

ZBLL: A 494-algorithm last layer method that orients and permutes the last layer simultaneously. Stands for Zborowski-Bruchem Last Layer.
Alright, I guess that's true, but it's misleading. The edges have to be oriented. Isn't that worth mentioning?


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 22, 2015)

Alright, guys. I've added anyone who wants to contribute. Note that some of the entries are pretty outdated (ex.: Mats Valk) because most of them haven't even been updated since last year (back when I was still a noob )... Thanks to all y'all who are willing to help out!


----------



## martinss (Aug 22, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Alternatively: The *mirror* or *inverse* of *Sune*.


I've requested editing access too. Isn't Anti-sune the mirror case and the inverse alg of Sune ?


----------



## martinss (Aug 22, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Alright, guys. I've added anyone who wants to contribute. Note that some of the entries are pretty outdated (ex.: Mats Valk) because most of them haven't even been updated since last year (back when I was still a noob )... Thanks to all y'all who are willing to help out!



"Point out errors, raise concerns, give suggestions, and ask questions using comments ONLY. Either another contributor or the owner, Benjamin Pang, will act accordingly."
Do we need an editing acces to use comments ?


----------



## TDM (Aug 22, 2015)

martinss said:


> I've requested editing access too. Isn't Anti-sune the mirror case and the inverse alg of Sune ?


Yeah, this is what I thought. Whether you want to say the mirror or inverse depends on whether you're talking about the OCLL case or the alg.


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 23, 2015)

Yay, more contributors! We're getting somewhere with this dictionary now!


----------

